# rod advice



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

howdy,
looking for a few pointers on a rod to match up with a van staal vs 150 (3000 size ish)
im mainly targeting flathead, but i would like a versatile rod, as if i have more than 1, i become fond of just 1, and 1 sits in the back of the shed.
i also chase snapper, tailer and anything that swims and pulls hard.
searching in the $100 to $250 and 1 piece.
cheers
joel


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

What line class are you fishing?


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

will be looking at 4kg tops.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

That will be an enormous amount of line to fill that reel with 4kg? Why not go heavier main line and just go a light leader depending on what your targeting? I have a terez10-20lb rod that i'm very happy with for about $200, they are very soft in the tip for the weight rating, more than you need for flathead but fun and good to throw at whatever swims past. Can definitely go lighter but the van staal isn't overly light either.


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah and its quite a bit of metal to be holding onto all day too.
so i went out and purchased a abu garcia reve inshore 30.
great little reel.
i also matched it with a 6'6'' ugly stik platinum 3 to 4 pound. not the highest end of current model rods, and not the newest tech, but being an e-glass rod with a graphite core, will be a good balance of robust finessing. as im a bit of a rough bastard and have broken many graphite rods, now im a bit gun shy. 
completed the combo with fins windtamer braid in 3kg and some 6 kg flurocarbon leader,
plus a load of lures and sp's lmao was an expensive weekend.


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

retired the glass rod to my squid outfit.
using a abu Garcia veritas 2-4 kg 7'
much more responsive for sp's and blades.


----------

